# Text aus Textfield löschen



## fm it (25. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein Text Field wo z.B. der Vorname eingetragen wird wenn man nun einen button drückt wird es in einem Textdokument gespeicher nur wenn man den Button gedrückt hat soll der Text aus dem Textfeld verschwinden wie mache ich das ****
Danke schon mal(


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Hi

einfach einen leeren String "" zuweisen.

4200


----------



## G1n0 0n3 (25. März 2012)

Hi,


```
tfVorname.setText( " " );
```

Gruß G1n0


----------



## EasyEagle (26. März 2012)

Hi fm it,

es wäre ganz interessant welches Oberflächen-Framework du benutzt.

lg


----------



## fm it (26. März 2012)

Danke hat geklappt ( 
meinst du jframe ?


----------



## genodeftest (26. März 2012)

JFrame gehört zu Swing. Er wollte wissen, ob du Swing benutzt (oder SWT, AWT, …).


----------



## fm it (26. März 2012)

ja ich benutze swing. Hast du beides gelern oder besse sollte ich beides lernen ?


----------



## genodeftest (26. März 2012)

Nein, nur wenn du beide verwendest. Aber es macht von daher einen Unterschied, weil die Komponenten in den verschiedenen Frameworks verschiedene Namen tragen und sich auch teilweise anders verhalten.


----------

